# is it legal to buy a shirt from a company and then print your own design and sell it



## drumbum83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, 
Is it legal to buy a bland tshirt from a store, print your own design on it and sell it? Or in your opinion is it cheezy?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would you want bland shirts..? LOL.. But yes you can buy blank shirts and then have them printed.. We all do that all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## drumbum83 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol, i meant blank but bland works too. thanks for replying!


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Why would you buy retail priced shirts if you get them wholesale cheaper. 

Its legal but not great economics.


----------



## drumbum83 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have found some plain t's for 2 or 3 dollars it just as their store label on it. i also don't want to buy large quantities.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Then buy from davisonmills.com. He carries first quality for $1.00- $1.50. Sometimes get a case for $50 when is on sale. Nothing wrong with them. I print on them all the time. I print 50-100 a day.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## drumbum83 (Aug 11, 2012)

awesome thank you!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

drumbum83 said:


> Hi,
> Is it legal to buy a bland tshirt from a store, print your own design on it and sell it? Or in your opinion is it cheezy?


Yes. How else would you get blank shirts to print if not from a wholesaler or a store?


----------



## drumbum83 (Aug 11, 2012)

i don't know. I thought maybe there were shirts that were made with that specific purpose and then shirts from store like Express, you couldn't use. I was thinking depending on what you have printed on the shirt that the company would feel like you are representing the brand. I'm thinking a little deep and too much into this=)


----------



## Vegasguy702 (May 17, 2012)

Also, read through the rest of this section... There are things you will need to print on your tags if you are going to remove theirs (care, country, blend)

I don't post here much, but read almost ever post it seems like... lol...
Saved my thousands though...


----------

